# Brazilian giant blonde T



## Tori B (Oct 15, 2017)

Would a brazilian giant blonde T be a good choice for a beginner? Could someone give me a brief description about how they should be kept before I do more research? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lateapexpredator (Oct 15, 2017)

Nhandu Tripeppi?


----------



## Tori B (Oct 15, 2017)

lateapexpredator said:


> Nhandu Tripeppi?


Yep!


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 15, 2017)

Tori B said:


> Would a brazilian giant blonde T be a good choice for a beginner? Could someone give me a brief description about how they should be kept before I do more research? Thanks!


It wouldn't be the _worst_ choice, but it wouldn't be the best choice either. The Nhandu genus is known for being fast, skittish, and defensive. Their urticating hairs are more potent so getting haired by them will definitely be more than just a little itchy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lateapexpredator (Oct 15, 2017)

I'd say do your research before committing and make sure you are ready to commit. Most people on here will recommend a set list of beginner tarantulas to start out with. If you are smart about it, there shouldn't be any issue.

From what I've researched about Nhandus, they are great eaters and fast growers. They don't need moist substrate as adults, but the normal cross ventilation/good enclosure thing is required. IIRC Nhandu's can be a bit defensive but it of course varies from spider to spider.

As Moxie said, get ready for the hairs. I got a Theraphosa Stirmi as my first with a N. Coloratovillosus as a freebie, so I went ahead and invested in a respirator (whats overkill mean) and some gardening gloves, but so far haven't really needed them.

TL;DR do your research and commit and you should be OK, but maintain a respectful attitude towards them.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 15, 2017)

While theyre not a species I would recommend as there are better ones...its not a terrible choice and certainly doable.  They are very good eaters, and small slings grow up quick in typical Nhandu fashion.  They are skittish, and can be flicky and some can be very defensive.













tripeppii



__ cold blood
__ Sep 30, 2017



						Nhandu tripeppii juvie
					




I'm just going to quite my previous post I _juuuust_ made, because it applies exactly....just click to expand the quote.




cold blood said:


> Start it in a condiment cup, very easy and simple. I keep part of the sub damp, and when it dries, I just add a little more water. Ventilate with 3 pin holes on the sides and 2 or 3 on the lid (this is to prevent condensation from forming, which is bad)...This is very simple and effective, and the small cup keeps them from chronically hiding, so you can monitor them easier and they will be more aggressive with food (the only ones that I had that grew slowly were in over-size containers).
> Once they get to an inch or a little over, move them to a 16oz deli cup, at this time you now have room for a hide, some extra sub, and that water dish. I still dampen an area, but less than I would in the previous condiment cup as the water dish is now available. Ventilaton is a ring around the side and a few on the lid...but just a few.
> The water dish will be buried or filled frequently.
> 
> These are standard terrestrial set ups that apply almost across the board (baboons require less moisture, so they wouldn't get dampened sub) with terrestrial species.















IMG_0472



__ cold blood
__ Feb 7, 2017



						Keep your small terrestrial slings like this.
					
















Resized952017020795002239(1)



__ cold blood
__ Feb 8, 2017
__ 2



						tripepii
					
















Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 6
__
enclosure




						Deli cup set up for terrestrial slings 1-3"
					
















Resized952017031295225612



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 3



						Re-housed 40 min ago...already blocked the hide, moved the plant, dug a hole (behind the glare)...


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 15, 2017)

I think they are very pretty!


----------



## truecreature (Oct 16, 2017)

Going by my experience with my two - a mature female and a 3"-ish juvie - I don't see why they wouldn't be perfectly fine for a beginner. I keep them the "default" sort of way, being dry substrate that I sometimes wet on one side, with cross ventilation. They're really good eaters and I don't think either of them has ever flicked at me or acted jumpy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 16, 2017)

As said, they're certainly not the worst choice for a beginner provided you're aware that they're fast and can be skittish/defensive/hair-kickers (Nhandu hairs are said to be pretty bad as well). Nhandu species are fast growers and have an insane feeding response (these guys won't refuse food unless in premoult, they are eating machines)

As for care, give them a decent amount of slightly moist substrate (they do tend to burrow but generally only use their burrows as a point of retreat when spooked and to moult in) with a hide and water dish and you're good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StampFan (Oct 16, 2017)

I picked up a 3+ inch (maybe 4) Nhandu tri. juvenile last week.  On the removal from the shipping container/deli cup to the enclosure it teleported 2 feet in about a second.  It was ridiculously fast.  So as long as the newbie is prepared for that speed, and takes proper precautions (I had 2 catch cups, did the housing in the bathtub inside a second barrier) it can be done.   It has been immensely entertaining and engaging since, what a great little species.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 16, 2017)

Shameless plug for N. tripepii

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 16, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Shameless plug for N. tripepii
> View attachment 254996



This is beautiful.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 16, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Shameless plug for N. tripepii
> View attachment 254996



Looks like a Photoshopped Chilean Copper to me!  

Nice Pic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 16, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Looks like a Photoshopped Chilean Copper to me!
> 
> Nice Pic!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

